# Απορία μικροϊστορικής φύσης



## drsiebenmal (Feb 1, 2012)

Γράφει σήμερα στην Καθημερινή ο Αλέξης Παπαχελάς:


Μπορεί να μην τα διδασκόμαστε για να διατηρούμε τους αυτάρεσκους ιστορικούς μας μύθους, αλλά έξω από την Τριπολιτσά ξέσπασε εμφύλιος και στη Μέση Ανατολή το ίδιο, _*την ώρα που ο Τσόρτσιλ σχεδίαζε να παρελάσει πρώτος ο ελληνικός στρατός από τους δρόμους της Ρώμης*_.​

Τι είναι αυτό με τις παρελάσεις στη Ρώμη; Τεκμηριωμένο μικροϊστορικό ή ίσως μικρολερναίο της εποχής; Γνωρίζει κανείς κάτι περισσότερο;


----------



## dharvatis (Feb 1, 2012)

Ο Σόλων Γρηγοριάδης στην "Ιστορία της Σύγχρονης Ελλάδας" λέει ότι ο Τσώρτσιλ, από τον Δεκέμβριο του 1943, είχε πει στον Σοφοκλή Βενιζέλο ότι "Ο ελληνικός στρατός έχει κάθε δικαίωμα να μπει νικητής στη Ρώμη, γιατί αυτοί νίκησαν τους Ιταλούς". Πράγματι, η 1η Ταξιαρχία (την οποία προόριζε ο Τσώρτσιλ να μπει πρώτη στη Ρώμη) ήταν να φύγει από την Αίγυπτο για την Ιταλία στα μέσα Απριλίου 1944 αλλά μία εβδομάδα νωρίτερα έγιναν διαδοχικά κινήματα (3 Απριλίου στο Ναυτικό και 5-6 Απριλίου στον Στρατό), με αποτέλεσμα να ακυρωθεί η μεταφορά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 1, 2012)

Ευχαριστώ!


----------

